# Podkręcanie procesora pod Gentoo

## antarcticuspl

Hej. O ile MHz można podkręcić procesor i3 2.20GHz w laptopie by przyspieszyć trochę kompilację? Wiem że nie zrobię z tego procesora i7 , ale chcociaż żeby się trochę  zbliżyć do i5. Czy 2.80- do 3.0GHz to było by zbyt wiele po zmianie w biosie?

Może mi ktoś jeszcze odpisać , czy jest możliwość w Gentoo sprawdzić ile czasu zajęło skompilowanie danego pakietu, kernela?

----------

## SlashBeast

Pakietu - genlop -t pakiet

Kernela - wpisz 'time make -jX' zamiast 'make -jX' na czystych zrodlach.

Nie ma zadnej bezpieczenj wartosci podkrecania, wszystko zalezy od konkretnej sztuki procesora, plyty glownej i jakosci zasilania.

Samo podkrecenie nawet na te same wartosci co dany i5 czy i7 ma w zadnym wypadku nie bedzie oznaczalo, ze jest tak szybki jak i one. Czestotliwosc taktowania nie(sic!) jest wyznacznikiem wydajnosci juz od czasow i486. i5 czy i7 jest w stanie w tym samy czasie procesora zrobic wiecej, ma tez znacznie wiecej ficzerow, ktore to sprawiaja, ze sa tak wydajne. i3 to 'nowy celeron', nie licz na wydajnosci w takim czyms.

----------

## antarcticuspl

Dzięki. W moim przypadku trzeba było przez genlop kernel sprawdzić.

```
genlop -t gentoo-sources

 * sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Mon Jul 30 20:49:33 2012 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.5.0

       merge time: 13 minutes and 42 seconds.
```

Nie licząc jeszcze dwóch zależności. Co do procesora to ja rozumię że te lepsze wersje mają więcej cache, pamięci, 8 rdzeni. Ale byc może dzięki podkręceniu procka uzyskam te 3 minuty na kompilacji.

----------

## Pryka

Ja w ogóle nie wiem czy podkręcanie procesora w laptopie to dobry pomysł, one i tak się ładnie potrafią grzać, a w taką pogodę jak teraz i jeszcze po przetaktowaniu może być niefajnie.

----------

## antarcticuspl

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Ja w ogóle nie wiem czy podkręcanie procesora w laptopie to dobry pomysł, one i tak się ładnie potrafią grzać, a w taką pogodę jak teraz i jeszcze po przetaktowaniu może być niefajnie.

 Masz rację, dlatego że przy kompilacji z chroota miałem już 80C. Ponoć w tych dużo droższych laptopach np. z serii i7 stosują dużo lepsze materiały i wydajniejsze chłodzenie. Niż jeżeli w takim tańszym laptopie z i7 2670QM za 2800-3000zł.

----------

## Garrappachc

Osobiście uważam, że podkęcanie procka ma niewielki sens. Pirmo dlatego, że ogromnej różnicy nie uzyskasz, a secundo, żeby uzyskać znaczną różnicę, musiałbyś podkręcić tak, że boxowe chłodzenie tego nie wytrzyma. W stacjonarnym możesz dołożyć kolejny wiatraczek ew. dokupić lepsze chłodzenie, w lapku już nie jest tak prosto.

----------

## antarcticuspl

Dokładnie w stacjonarnym z 2.0 podkręcałem do 3.5Ghz procesor C2D. Czytałem że jak ktoś ma mocny PC to podpina do niego laptopa i wtedy dużo szybciej można kompilować pakiety na Gentoo w tym że laptopie.

----------

## Pryka

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Osobiście uważam, że podkęcanie procka ma niewielki sens. Pirmo dlatego, że ogromnej różnicy nie uzyskasz.

 

Zdziwiłbyś się  :Very Happy:  na moim starym gracie 50% to absurdalna różnica, zresztą ta sama seria procesorów tylko inny model chyba e2140 daje się przetaktować o 100% i działa normalnie, oczywiście nie na boxowycm chłodzeniu. Wystarczył lepszej firmy radiator razem z fanem, tyle że budę trzeba mieć dużą żeby to wstawić do środka  :Razz:  Jak te 4 lata temu kupowałem obecnego kompa to miałem dość sporo pieniędzy w kieszeni  :Very Happy: 

A teraz w sumie racja, taki I5 nie mówię już o I7 to każdemu do domu i do grania wystarczy(nie mówię o specjalistycznych zastosowaniach)

----------

## Belliash

To zalezy...jezeli podkrecamy przez zwiekszenie mnoznika, to wielkie roznicy nie bedzie. Jesli natomiast podniesiemy FSB, to roznica napewno bedzie odczuwalna

----------

## Pryka

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> To zalezy...jezeli podkrecamy przez zwiekszenie mnoznika, to wielkie roznicy nie bedzie. Jesli natomiast podniesiemy FSB, to roznica napewno bedzie odczuwalna

 

Mnożnik jest na większości procesorach ustawiony na sztywno więc musem było bawienie się FSB, a przynajmniej kiedyś bo owe FSB poszło do lamusa jakiś czas temu. Teraz robi się to przy pomocy HTT i BCLK

----------

## Belliash

1 grzyb. Wszystko ostatecznie i tak sprowadza sie do terminologii  :Wink:  Tak czy siak przy zablokowanym mnozniku zawsze sa problemy, nawet z kreceniem FSB. Odblokowane procesory maja wiekszy potencjal, niekiedy mozna dodatkowo zwiekszyc mnoznik i uzyskac jeszcze lepszy wynik albo obnizyc go ale jednoczesnie dodatkowo podniesc FSB. Sam mam w domu jeszcze Athlona64 z FSB podniesionym z 200 na 250MHz. Akurat tutaj mnoznik zostal domyslny, no i konieczna byla zmiana napiecia na wieksze aby komp dzialal stabilnie. Zyskalem nieco ponad 700MHz co moze wynikiem rewelacyjnym nie jest, ale bylo juz zauwazalnie szybciej, szczegolnie ze pamieci takze chodzily na mniejszym dzielniku i wyzszej czestotliwosci.

----------

## Pryka

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 1 grzyb. Wszystko ostatecznie i tak sprowadza sie do terminologii  Tak czy siak przy zablokowanym mnozniku zawsze sa problemy, nawet z kreceniem FSB. Odblokowane procesory maja wiekszy potencjal, niekiedy mozna dodatkowo zwiekszyc mnoznik i uzyskac jeszcze lepszy wynik albo obnizyc go ale jednoczesnie dodatkowo podniesc FSB. Sam mam w domu jeszcze Athlona64 z FSB podniesionym z 200 na 250MHz. Akurat tutaj mnoznik zostal domyslny, no i konieczna byla zmiana napiecia na wieksze aby komp dzialal stabilnie. Zyskalem nieco ponad 700MHz co moze wynikiem rewelacyjnym nie jest, ale bylo juz zauwazalnie szybciej, szczegolnie ze pamieci takze chodzily na mniejszym dzielniku i wyzszej czestotliwosci.

 

E tam, ja mam zablokowany mnożnik i z Core Duo E2180 2000mhz zrobiłem bez problemowo 3000mhz, FSB ustawione na 300 i lekko podniesione napięcie, zresztą każdy mój procek do tej pory miał zablokowany mnożnik i nigdy nie było problemów. Wcześniej już pisałem o innym model Intela a mianowicie e2140, potencjał miał genialny bo razem z dawnym znajomym podnieśliśmy go z 1600ghz na 3200ghz czyli 100% jak już pisałem i śmiga już kilka lat bez problemów, szedł nawet więcej ale daliśmy sobie spokój  :Razz: 

Ale wiadomo, im więcej bajerów odblokowanych tym łatwiej się można bawić, jak na większym FSB się wykłada to można się mnożnikiem kręcić itp.

----------

## sebas86

Jeszcze niecałe pół roku temu miałem Gentoo postawione w całości na maszynie z Atomem (jak na mój gust nawet sprawnie wszystko poszło) a tutaj widzę ludzie gardzą przyzwoitym i3.  :Smile: 

Zgadzam się jednak z przedmówcami, szkoda zachodu i samego lapka. Lepiej nawet pokusić się o obniżenie taktowania (underclocking), napięcia i zyskać na długości pracy na baterii i uciszyć trochę wentylatory. Kompilować można zawsze w nocy, z obniżonym taktowaniem i chłodnym prockiem przynajmniej będziesz mógł zasnąć mając lapka w tym samym pomieszczeniu.  :Wink: 

----------

## antarcticuspl

Ja też byłem trochę zaskoczony , że na takim słabym procku udało mi się skompilować jądro systemu w niecałe 18 minut. To osoby które mają w laptopie lub PC taki procesor z serii i7 2600QM musi on wymiatać. Na desktop ponoć dobre też są quady lub te 6 i 8 rdzeniowe procesory AMD.  Bo z pamięciami RAM od 4GB do 16, 24GB to już chyba dużo nie zyska się przy kompilacji?

----------

## Belliash

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Ale wiadomo, im więcej bajerów odblokowanych tym łatwiej się można bawić, jak na większym FSB się wykłada to można się mnożnikiem kręcić itp.

 

O to mi wlasnie chodzilo

 *antarcticuspl wrote:*   

> Ja też byłem trochę zaskoczony , że na takim słabym procku udało mi się skompilować jądro systemu w niecałe 18 minut. To osoby które mają w laptopie lub PC taki procesor z serii i7 2600QM musi on wymiatać. Na desktop ponoć dobre też są quady lub te 6 i 8 rdzeniowe procesory AMD.  Bo z pamięciami RAM od 4GB do 16, 24GB to już chyba dużo nie zyska się przy kompilacji?

 

Gdybym mial 24GiB RAMu to bym sobie podmontowal to i owo w tmpfs i kompilowal w RAMie zamiast zapisywac wszystko na dysku, co na pewno daloby dodatkowego kopa.

----------

## madman

Jak chcesz przyspieszyc kompilacje, to distcc zalatwia sprawe  :Wink: 

W czasach, gdy pracowalo sie na celeronie 366Mhz i 192MB ramu to bylo zbawienie.

----------

## Pryka

 *madman wrote:*   

> Jak chcesz przyspieszyc kompilacje, to distcc zalatwia sprawe 
> 
> W czasach, gdy pracowalo sie na celeronie 366Mhz i 192MB ramu to bylo zbawienie.

 

Sprawisz mu drugi komputer do tego distcc?  :Razz: 

----------

